# Studios



## takefawaz (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anyone know studio rates in the city Dubai?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

takefawaz said:


> Does anyone know studio rates in the city Dubai?



Dubai is a big place and there are studios available all over the place. You need to be more specific. Better Homes have current rental values on their website.


----------



## takefawaz (Sep 20, 2008)

Im moving to Dubai and i ll be provided hotel accomodation for the first month and then i ve to look for one. Im thinking of getting a cheap studio or room to live alone in Dubai and my office is in Sheik Zyed Rd. Pls le me know of a convenient place.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

takefawaz said:


> Im moving to Dubai and i ll be provided hotel accomodation for the first month and then i ve to look for one. Im thinking of getting a cheap studio or room to live alone in Dubai and my office is in Sheik Zyed Rd. Pls le me know of a convenient place.


SZR is a long road, what are is your place of employment? Prices vary tremendously. I think I have found a really good place in Discovery Garden behind the Ibn Battuta Shopping Mall. it's not the cheapest room in the world but it's perfect for my needs. 

How much do you want to spend and how far are you willing to travel, do you have your own car or are you taking taxis. All these things will have an impact on the advice I would be giving you.

Also have a look at Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds that will give you an idea of prices and they show them on the map so you can see where you're looking.

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

takefawaz said:


> Im moving to Dubai and i ll be provided hotel accomodation for the first month and then i ve to look for one. Im thinking of getting a cheap studio or room to live alone in Dubai and my office is in Sheik Zyed Rd. Pls le me know of a convenient place.


I'm not sure whereabouts on Sheikh Zayed you will be working but ideally, you would like to live as close to your office as possible. Renting a room is ideal, especially in the beginning when you are new and do not have a lot of friends. It will allow you to meet new people, get a feel for the area that you would want to live in long term (you have the flexibility to just move on if you hate the place!) and it also works out cheaper, espcially if you are on a limited budget. I'm not sure that you will find that many cheap studios anywhere along Sheikh Zayed Road as the area is prime real estate. 

Try Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds for room and studio rentals.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I think I have found a really good place in Discovery Garden behind the Ibn Battuta Shopping Mall. it's not the cheapest room in the world but it's perfect for my needs.


What happened to JBR??


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> What happened to JBR??


Found a room twice the size for the same price but this one includes DEWA and the net too. I'll still come and have a frappe with you don't worry


----------



## takefawaz (Sep 20, 2008)

In the first couple of months i have to use taxis i guess. How much will be the cost if i rent a room in Dubai city?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

takefawaz said:


> In the first couple of months i have to use taxis i guess. How much will be the cost if i rent a room in Dubai city?


Mate you're going to have to give a little information if we're to help you.

You haven't told us 

1. Where you're going to be working on SZR (It's a LONG road)
2. Where abouts in Dubai City you're thinking of staying.

To be helpful though and to give you an indication of prices: 

From Chelsea Tower along SZR to Entrance to Dubai Internet City (DIC) (42-64AED) which is roughly 19km. You go through two salik gates (4AED each)
DIC to Mall of the Emirates (22AED)
DIC to Ibn Batuta Mall (22AED)

so as a rough indication to prices it's about 1.7AED per Km (not including salik charges)

Remember the more info you give, the easier it is to answer your question. 

HTH


----------



## takefawaz (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for your quick response.
My office is in Al Attar Biz Tower, SZR.
Are there studios below 5000AED around SZR?
Im not aware of the rates but i think Dubai is more expensive than my last job in Vietnam. I also wanted to do a comparison between Dubai and Ho Cho Minh.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

takefawaz said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> My office is in Al Attar Biz Tower, SZR.
> Are there studios below 5000AED around SZR?
> Im not aware of the rates but i think Dubai is more expensive than my last job in Vietnam. I also wanted to do a comparison between Dubai and Ho Cho Minh.


I don't think you can rent a studio anywhere in Dubai for 5000AED. I could be wrong...?

Rent is also paid up front + Fees + Deposit ANNUALLY!!! You'd be lucky to flat share somewhere decent for that either.

Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds will show you what is available.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I don't think you can rent a studio anywhere in Dubai for 5000AED. I could be wrong...?
> 
> Rent is also paid up front + Fees + Deposit ANNUALLY!!! You'd be lucky to flat share somewhere decent for that either.
> 
> Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds will show you what is available.


I agree completely. Rent in Dubai is on par with and sometimes even more expensive than it is in major cities like London! 5000 AED will get you a box room at best. I think that since you are on such a tight budget, you will in all probability have to move further out and head for Deira, where rent is lower. However, you will end up spending a small fortune on taxis!


----------



## takefawaz (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for your valuable info.

I need to know one more thing, which of these places are nearer to SZR, is it Discovery Gardens or Dubai Marina?
Any idea about studio prices at the above places? Can i get one for below 60,000 p.a.?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

takefawaz said:


> Thanks for your valuable info.
> 
> I need to know one more thing, which of these places are nearer to SZR, is it Discovery Gardens or Dubai Marina?
> Any idea about studio prices at the above places? Can i get one for below 60,000 p.a.?


Line of sight 

Al Attar Tower to Dubai Marina 21Km
" " to Discovery Gardens 25Km

It will cost about 45AED roughly (one-way) from both these locations to Al-Attar Towers by Taxi. (including Salik)

I would look around Bur Dubai and Mirdiff.


----------

